# Work in Progress– Help with perspective shifts? (3128)



## Blue (Feb 26, 2016)

_Deleted_


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 26, 2016)

Odd. I read this, then logged in to write my opinions only to find it has been deleted.

Ah, well. Since I already logged in, here's my feedback.

My personal preference is to use first person if that's the only character whose thoughts and feelings are made known. For every other character it's only what they do.

So, for showing or telling what multiple characters feel (pain, etc), I'd go with third person for the entire work.


----------



## Blue (Feb 26, 2016)

^^^ yeah sorry, I deleted it from this section because of the publication rights (me, being smart, didn't read it). It's in the members only section, I think


----------

